# Sad Romantic Piece



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Any beautiful Romantic Classical pieces you know about i can learn?

Like Ravel's Pavane for a dead princess , Faure - Pavane , Schumann - Traumerei , Clara Schumann - Romance in A , Liszt - Romance S.169?

By piece is mean something without Lyric!

Thanks!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Tifa's Theme






Sheet Music:

http://www.mediafire.com/?uymtnjx4mbj


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Tchaikovsky's Seasons.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

The 'Traumerei' you mention is from Schumann's work, 'Kinderszenen' (sp) - his Op. 15 which has 13 pieces. Here is the Wikipedia page where you can read a description of the work and also hear each piece:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderszenen


----------

